# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## selin

halo ik ben selin 60 jaar en bijna gepensioneerd glukkig getrouwd reeds40 jaar hou van lekker eeten e eens rei gaan ik heb een hondje yorkshaer van 18 jaar

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Selin, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Een vriendelijke gezondheidsgroet van Leontien

----------

